# Invisble Rickrolling Prohibited



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

For your info, *people who do the invisible rickrolls* (or any other annoying invisible flash animations) anywhere on the forum or shoutbox absolutely *will be suspended* for three to five days.
An "invisible" rickroll is a rickroll posted with 1x1px. So, if you do post one of those - expect a suspension.

Just letting you know.

Topic stickied for the time being.

k, im goin to watch rugrats now


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> goin to watch rugrats now *clipped*


EPIC FAIL


----------



## Orc (Jul 22, 2008)

I have to try this. I need a break anyway.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, a little out of the loop... but... Invisible Rickrolls? Could i get an explanation please?

EDIT: Ahhh ok. Thx for the heads up.

Now... for the 1x1 chocolate rain postings.
(Shit, i shouldn't have typed that. Stupid backspace/delete/shift left arrows all being broken that i can't delete that line! or this one!)


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Sorry, a little out of the loop... but... Invisible Rickrolls? Could i get an explanation please?


A flash file playing "never gonna give you up".
Make it look like a single white pixel, and it's "invisible".


----------



## Sephi (Jul 22, 2008)

Since this is in the testing area, I'm assuming your post means nothing.


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Sorry, a little out of the loop... but... Invisible Rickrolls? Could i get an explanation please?


I'll explain further in the top post. Editing now...

Edit: Assume what you want, Sephiroth, but if I see you or anyone doing the "invisible" Rickroll - expect a suspension.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 22, 2008)

What about inaudible rick rolls?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not just move this to the off topic sub forum or something, plus I don't even know how to embed flash on forums, and google is failing me.


----------



## Phillyman (Jul 22, 2008)

Is Invisible Tubgirl's and Goatse's still allowed though?


----------



## tomqman (Jul 22, 2008)

dont click the tommy picture its a rickroll


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 22, 2008)

It's in the testing area because it's likely that you'd find these "Invisible Rickrolls" in this forum rather than anywhere else.

And yes, this is a serious topic.  All moderators are on board with this.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 22, 2008)

Whu?.. I thought the testing area is for all things......except pr0n....


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 22, 2008)

ive never experienced an invisible rick roll  

k by am going to go watch demon babys now


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Are VISIBLE rickrolls allowed?


----------



## Orc (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## science (Jul 22, 2008)

bye orc


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2008)

I personally think anything that "autoplays" without a warning in the topic title should be against the rules.  Visible or not.

Entering a topic to find that a youtube video autoplays is unbelievably annoying and nsfw/nsfs


----------



## The Worst (Jul 22, 2008)

if a rick rolls in the woods an no one is around to hear it, does JPH still cry about it?


Edit:  but it's sooo catchy



later orc, see you at the shrine!


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 22, 2008)

If anyone has adblock plus installed on Firefox, you will get a small "Block" tab appear next to the invisible rick roll which 1. gives you the location and 2. as the name implies, allows you to block it


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 22, 2008)

NEVER GONNA GIVE ME UP
NEVER GONNA LET ME DOWN


----------



## Joey90 (Jul 22, 2008)

But it's such a great tune!

Oh, and bye Orc...


----------



## sfunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Flashblock has and always will be my friend.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 22, 2008)

Me and JPH are no strangers to love.


----------



## science (Jul 22, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Me and JPH are no strangers to love.



How are you feeling? I'm too blind to see


----------



## 1NOOB (Jul 22, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> [flash=1,1]  [/flash]




lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 22, 2008)

Orc know the rules
And so do I


----------



## science (Jul 22, 2008)

Now Orc knows the power, the power of the admin!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 22, 2008)

You wouldn't get this from any other mod,
I just wanna banz0rz Orc,
Cause he makes me look like a dork!


----------



## Costello (Jul 22, 2008)

We might aswell disable the [flash] tag. If that silly trend goes on.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 22, 2008)

you guys must be kidding???
Make a poll out of it or something, this is not something a couple of people should decide for all of us.
Why not vote for this rule? I don't mind the rickrolling, whenever it happens i'm like "ha, they got me good".

This is a community after all, let the community decide!


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

Endogene, he never said it was going to be removed right now - but if it continues to happen (the "invisible" rickrolling) then it probably will.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 22, 2008)

just install "flashblock" if you don't like it, here i'll even make it easy for you
http://flashblock.mozdev.org/
this proposition is just stupid


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 22, 2008)

FUCK THIS LET'S HAVE SOME FUN!!!!




*Never Gonna Give You Up  . . .
This is the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Testing Area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, JPH






 THE TESTING AREA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 22, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> I don't mind the rickrolling, whenever it happens i'm like "ha, they got me good".



Well.. me too.. and it's used in a smart way like "Hey! Look at this video!".. when you have to click on something, that's fine by me..

But when it just starts to play randomly and you can't stop it without leaving the page, it is very annoying!


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 22, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: 3 day suspension_


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 22, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> just install "flashblock" if you don't like it, here i'll even make it easy for you
> http://flashblock.mozdev.org/
> this proposition is just stupid


That's right, you tell the owners how to run their site! Annoying others is so hard to NOT do, so everyone else should just adapt to the actions of a select few and install add-ons to their browsers or disable flash playback!

Any flash posted directly in a thread that plays audio WITHOUT user intervention should be pulled under this rule too. Also, to help enforce the "invisible" rule you could see if you can prevent flash files with the width or height of 20px or less being allowed (as anything within that size could be accomplished with gifs if animation was needed!). Simply an idea.


----------



## Lyuse (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you serious?

Yes we are.


----------



## megabug7 (Jul 22, 2008)

Why is this posted in the testing forum - this happens in normal threads too....?


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 22, 2008)

AshuraZero said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even if you get adblock it works too


----------



## xJonny (Jul 22, 2008)

_*Quote removed* - JPH_

You silly boy. My speakers were on loud and it made me jump you invisible rickroller, you.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2008)

AshuraZero said:
			
		

> ...
> Any flash that plays audio or requires an overly large download WITHOUT user intervention should be pulled under this rule too. Also, to help enforce the "invisible" rule you could see if you can prevent flash files with the width or height of 10px or less being allowed. Simply an idea.


I think both of your ideas are great suggestions and the suspension is fine by me. As said before, this is a community and I'm not here to tick off others -- the friendly atmosphere here at GBAtemp is what makes this my favourite.

If I can't resist to click a link someone posted and it's a Rickroll then that's my problem, but everything else is just annoying. Just my two cents.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 22, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> You silly boy. My speakers were on loud and it made me jump you invisible rickroller, you.


If you don't want a boot, I'd change your post as you pretty much did the same thing by quoting him.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 22, 2008)

INVISIBLE TEXT


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 22, 2008)

Herp?
*Insert fail here*


----------



## arctic_flame (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks visible to me.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 22, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> Herp?
> 
> ```
> [flash=300,300]http://smouch.net/lol/rickroll.swf[/flash]
> ```



you just made me swing behind my desk IIIIII JUSTT WANT TOOOO TELLL YOUUU HOW IMMM FEELLLINNGGGGG!!!!

i call vote for the final decision


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 22, 2008)

Even if this is the Testing Area, it still could potentially spill over onto the main forums.

I know about the lack of standards for TA, but seriously, this shit has gone on long enough, hasn't it?


----------



## Endogene (Jul 22, 2008)

"Invisible" colour on this forum would be 

```
[color="#ececec"]invisible [/color]
```
 not plain white, its somewhat greyish
this is magic, magic i say, trust me it is... trust me... you want a cupcake?


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am the new leader of The "save the rickroll" Foundation!!!!!!!!


join me and together we will save the rickroll.

can someone make us a graphic to put in our sigs for the S.T.R.F.?


----------



## tomqman (Jul 22, 2008)

*LOUD NOISES*


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 22, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> "Invisible" colour on this forum would be
> 
> ```
> [color="#ececec"]invisible [/color]
> ...


lol you must be using a different skin, cause on the default one you see the text


----------



## Costello (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't get us wrong.
Flash animations that are automatically played (eg. bidoof crap) are also prohibited because they prevent users from reading forum pages normally. 
However, invisibles ones are even more strictly reprehended as they were purposedly made harder to spot, and thus harder to moderate.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Don't get us wrong.
> Flash animations that are automatically played *(eg. bidoof crap)* are also prohibited because they prevent users from reading forum pages normally.
> However, invisibles ones are even more strictly reprehended as they were purposedly made harder to spot, and thus harder to moderate.


lol let the bidoof wars begin again


----------



## Apex (Jul 22, 2008)

You guys make it TOOOO tempting.

Wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?

*Removed*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 22, 2008)

Mudkipz vs Bidoof vs Invisi Rickroll


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## arctic_flame (Jul 22, 2008)

You're a winner!


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not just Rickrolling.  It's the overt act.  What if someone starts playing a NSFW flash?  Then there are some REAL problems.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Don't get us wrong.
> Flash animations that are automatically played (eg. bidoof crap) are also prohibited because they prevent users from reading forum pages normally.
> However, invisibles ones are even more strictly reprehended as they were purposedly made harder to spot, and thus harder to moderate.


*genuine suggestion*

The moderators should install adblock plus for firefox, it shows a big "block" tab over any flash animation, no matter the size.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> You're a winner!


That's what http://benparr.com\bidoof.swf said


----------



## Westside (Jul 23, 2008)

I respect the moderators for doing this.


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea, but when viewing the GBAtemp forums you and I shouldn't be bothered by un-funny, annoying pranks.
I shouldn't have to install any extra plug-ins or add-ons to my browser just to view a forum.

It makes viewing the forums indecent, even more indecent then they currently are - and you and I don't want that.


*kicks Westside in the nuts & runs


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2008)

Chuckstudios started this on GBAtemp...


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Chuckstudios started this on GBAtemp...


No need to call out any names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's not the only one to be guilty of doing it, besides he did remove one before we called him out on it.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 23, 2008)

Is this for real?  Why is it in the Testing Area?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or people could just not post this crap.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would work, if you know, admins could somehow control the minds of each of its denizens. There will always be clowns.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 23, 2008)

And now there will be clowns with three day suspensions.


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> And now there will be clowns with three day suspensions.


Actually, teh record is 14 days


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 23, 2008)

umm what is an invisible rick roll going to to to anyone anyway?? I mean, If its 1pixel It would be basically impossible to see.. Could someone specify this please..


----------



## Prime (Jul 23, 2008)

i never knew there was "Invisble Rickrolling"



			
				Curley5959 said:
			
		

> *umm what is an invisible rick roll going to to to anyone anyway??* I mean, If its 1pixel It would be basically impossible to see.. Could someone specify this please..



Annoy people with the song


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 23, 2008)

k


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 23, 2008)

What's this? A thread about rickrolls, with no rickrolls in it? Shame!


----------



## Westside (Jul 23, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't feel safe having a moderator who spells "the" wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Holds up a shield on his westicles.* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please don't kick me.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 23, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> if a rick rolls in the woods an no one is around to hear it, does JPH still cry about it?
> 
> 
> Edit:  but it's sooo catchy
> ...


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> What's this? A thread about rickrolls, with no rickrolls in it? Shame!


There **-was-**


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 24, 2008)

bidoof!!!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 24, 2008)

Way to go mods, One of the good differences about these forums is the lack of unfunny and annoying threads. Rickrolls are still funny, but i am against spyware, autoflash, and other scripts executed without warning. It's not the rickroll, its the fact content was played automatically in the threads. That is against almost every forums rules.

Side Question: What did this unnamed person do to get banned for 12 days?


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 24, 2008)

Finally, my suspension for invis rick rolling is done. >_>


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Chuckstudios started this on GBAtemp...


The person that posted an invisible flash animation in the shoutbox from a certain website containing child porn is responsible for the no invisible rick roll action, Chuckstudios was just the beginning.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 20, 2008)

can you do rick rolls in the testing area


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 22, 2008)

You can only do rickrolls in the testing area.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 11, 2008)

Is it possible to invis rickroll on myspace? I'm having trouble getting it to work.


----------



## WB3000 (Sep 11, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Is it possible to invis rickroll on myspace? I'm having trouble getting it to work.



Well, I invisible youtube video prank people on myspace all the time, I made a converter just for it on my site, which turns a youtube video url into the necessary code. The only slight issue might be that many of the youtube rick rolls are blocked from being embedded, though I'm sure that there's some with the music but just different video.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 12, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You, my friend, are the best. Thanks so much (even though my victims will probably wish that you never shared this with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Thanks!!!!

EDIT: Works like a charm! 

Thanks, again!


----------

